# Curly Maple, Huge Coffee Tree



## gvwp (Jun 24, 2016)

Was out on the road today to visit a few log yards. Found a few goodies. A real nice curly hard Maple (16' x 21"), a huge Kentucky Coffee (16' x 28), a couple smaller curly Maple, and a Basswood that I really didn't want but the fellow twisted my arm. Here are a few pics.



 



 


 


Coffee Tree

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 24, 2016)

One word: Bowls blanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 24, 2016)

Love the curls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hot diggety dogg!! Look at that curl!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2016)

Very very promising for coffee tree bowl blanks.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 25, 2016)

A little of everything here. The Coffee Tree will become large thick bowl blanks. It looks pretty good. No shake and not many bumps. Should make nice thick bowls from this log. The larger curly log will most likely be sawn into thins. 1/8" to 3/8". Should make really nice material. The Basswood will be cut into carving stock. 2 X 2" to 5 X 5". Not much heart wood in this log so mainly white wood. Will be nice stock as well. Might make bowl or turning blanks out of the smaller curly logs. The curl in the smaller logs is not extreme by any means but its there. Will still look nice in a bowl with a finish.


----------

